# Plants dissolving... How long should I leave my lights on?



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Too long of a PP (photo period) is not usually conducive to melting plants, but more algae for sure. 

How much excel are you using, what is the spindly plant, and how old are you bulbs in the fixture?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I dose two caps of Excel every other day. The lights are brand new. A couple of my "feather duster"-looking plants are struggling a little bit. Not sure what they are called. I'll try to figure it out when I get home from work. 

Just curious how long most people leave their lights on. Thanks.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

The plants that you have might be med-high light plant. You might want to search the plants profile and requirements.:icon_smil

-Brian


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

You have a lot of light... most likely your CO2 levels are not up where they should be and it doesn't sound like you are dosing any ferts. With that much light driving the tank you need to have stable adequate quantities of nutrients and that includes CO2. The Excel should be helping to reinforce your carbon levels but some plants don't react well to Excel, you would have to let us know what type of plants you are having problems with. 

Also suggest you cut your photoperiod to a max of eight hours, possibly less, until you get the tank under control. Even with balanced nutrients there is no need for a photoperiod longer than ten hours. You would have an easier time providing adequate DIY CO2 if you can either raise your fixture 6" to a foot or remove/turn off one bulb. 

T5HO (especially with good reflectors) is intense lighting. With T5HO lighting the wpg rule isn't applicable. All the various wattages of T5HO bulb emit the same light intensity at the substrate directly beneath them, the only difference between them is the length of the bulb. The distance of the bulbs to the substrate is the key with this type of lighting.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Blyxa Japonica maybe?

It does that when it's new in a tank, leave it alone, and it will grow back!


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

captain_bu said:


> T5HO (especially with good reflectors) is intense lighting. With T5HO lighting the wpg rule isn't applicable. All the various wattages of T5HO bulb emit the same light intensity at the substrate directly beneath them, the only difference between them is the length of the bulb. The distance of the bulbs to the substrate is the key with this type of lighting.


opss..did not now that as I am still using cf. :icon_redf 

-Brian


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Yes, the Blyxa Japonica is one of my plants that is struggling a little bit... but I just added it the other day. I'll reduce the photoperiod. I'm hoping that by the time I get home from work the mailman has brought me the dry ferts I ordered the other day from GLA. 

I'm expecting a BIG paycheck at the end of this month... Finally getting paid for teaching these summer classes + my share ($3,000) of a $10,000 grant. I'm planning on getting a real CO2 setup (unless my wife won't let me) on the first of August.  Until then I should probably go ahead and hook up another DIY bottle so that I have 2 running at the same time.

Overall, I'm really happy with the tank and I'm really loving my new hobby.


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you test to see what your C02 levels are? 

Dosing Excel wouldn't be enough, but two DIY C02 bottles might be too much for a 29?


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

AkCrimson said:


> Do you test to see what your C02 levels are?
> 
> Dosing Excel wouldn't be enough, but two DIY C02 bottles might be too much for a 29?



Hmmm... perhaps. I don't have a drop checker yet. Wasn't planning on getting one until I get my "real" CO2 setup. Nor have I bought a real diffuser. I'm just using a "fine bubble" air stone (not that fine, let me tell you). I just need to make it another month or so and I'll be able to get a regulator & tank. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Two 2 L DIY bottles won't be too much for a 29 gallon tank. With Excel, as long as you don't have high light you will get good growth with it, but at a slower rate than CO2 gives you. But, without fertilizing with NPK and trace elements, plants won't grow much at all, unless you have low light.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting on the UPS guy to bring me the fertz I ordered.  The good news is, my nitrites finally seem to be slowly going down. Cycling takes sooooooooooooo looooooooong.


----------

